# Error trying to get kismet to work

## smyles

I am trying to get Kismet to work on my laptop without much success. My hardware is the following:

IBM Thinkpad 240

D-Link DCF-660W in CompactFlash to PCMCIA adaptor. [A prism card of some sort]

when starting kismet_monitor I receive the following message:

thinkpad / # kismet_monitor

Using /etc/kismet/kismet.conf sources...

Enabling monitor mode for a pcap prism2 card on eth0 channel 6

wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported

I don't have pcmcia support compiled into my kernel.

A few diagnostics which I hope can help:

During boot:

```
cardmgr[708]: watching 1 sockets

cardmgr[708]: starting, version is 3.2.4

cardmgr[708]: socket 0: D-Link DCF660 

cardmgr[708]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

cardmgr[708]: executing: './network start eth0'
```

```
thinkpad / # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "D-Link", "DCF-660W", ""

  manfid: 0xd601, 0x0005

  function: 6 (network)
```

```
thinkpad / # lsmod

Module          Size  Used by     Not tainted

orinoco_cs      4692   1

orinoco        38796   0  [orinoco_cs]

hermes          6020   0  [orinoco_cs orinoco]

ds              6952   1  [orinoco_cs]

i82365         37760   1

pcmcia_core    42048   0  [orinoco_cs ds i82365]
```

```
thinkpad / # iwpriv eth0

eth0       Available private ioctl :

           force reset      (8BE0) : set   0       & get   0

           card_reset       (8BE1) : set   0       & get   0

           set_port3        (8BE2) : set   1 int   & get   0

           get_port3        (8BE3) : set   0       & get   1 int

           set_preamble     (8BE4) : set   1 int   & get   0

           get_preamble     (8BE5) : set   0       & get   1 int

           set_ibssport     (8BE6) : set   1 int   & get   0

           get_ibssport     (8BE7) : set   0       & get   1 int

           monitor          (8BE8) : set   2 int   & get   0

           dump_recs        (8BFF) : set   0       & get   0
```

```
thinkpad / # iwconfig eth0 mode ad-hoc

thinkpad / # iwconfig eth0 mode managed

thinkpad / # iwconfig eth0 mode monitor

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device eth0 ; Invalid argument.
```

Can anyone help me resolve this?

----------

## lghman

 *Quote:*   

> IBM Thinkpad 240
> 
> D-Link DCF-660W in CompactFlash to PCMCIA adaptor. [A prism card of some sort] 

 

Ok that is all fine and dandy until I see this:  *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> thinkpad / # lsmod
> 
> Module          Size  Used by     Not tainted
> ...

 

If you are using a Prism2 card, why are you not using the "linux-wlan-ng" drivers?  You see right here : *Quote:*   

>  thinkpad / # kismet_monitor
> 
> Using /etc/kismet/kismet.conf sources...
> 
> Enabling monitor mode for a pcap prism2 card on eth0 channel 6
> ...

  The card is looking for the prism2 card, using the prism2 drivers.  You either need to edit your kismet.conf or change the drivers that you are using.

--sonik

----------

## smyles

Okay, thanks for the reply. I wonder if you could help me with a bit more details on how to change my drivers to the linux-wlan-ng ones? I have emerged the net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng package. My /etc/pcmcia/config file contains the following:

```
card "D-Link DCF660"

  manfid 0xd601, 0x0005

  bind "orinoco_cs"
```

and my /etc/kismet/kismet.conf file contains this:

```
source=prism2,eth0,Kismet
```

I suppose what I'm getting confused about is how I go about getting kismet to use the linux-wlan-ng drivers.

----------

## lghman

Well according to your kismet.conf file, its already looking for the prism2 drivers.  Thats what your telling it.  Read the comments and everything in that config file, it will teach you how to do it.  

 *Quote:*   

> # Packet sources:
> 
> # source=capture_cardtype,capture_interface,capture_name
> 
> # Card type - Specifies the type of device. It can be one of:
> ...

 

Now if you want to use the linux-wlan-ng drivers, make sure your first have the pcmcia-cs package installed.  Then run an lsmod and your prism2 drivers should be loaded.

```
emerge pcmcia-cs && emerge linux-wlan-ng
```

Just remember to change the scripts like it tells you too after the linux-wlan-ng compile process (if your using more than one driver/wireless card).  When you start the pcmcia subsystem the drivers should automagically load.

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia-cs start
```

Make sure to change that bind option in your pcmcia config file to tell it to use the prism2_cs driver instead of the orinoco.

--sonik

----------

## smyles

Got it!

The problem was I hadn't supplied the +pcmcia USE flag to the linux-wlan-ng package when it was being built so that the pcmcia prism2 driver wasn't there. Once I had re-emerged the package with the new USE flag then it all sprung into life. 

Thanks for your help! You gave me just enough clues to get it work.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lghman

Happy sniffing!

--sonik

----------

